# Would Probiotics Lower BBT?



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

I can't think of any reasons why it would and doing a search I haven't come across anything of relevance on the subject but I'm at a loss.

I have very predictable 26 day cycles. The day after I started, or thought I started







, my luteal phase this cycle (CD 15, it's always CD 15) my BBT fell and hasn't risen or come very close to the temp I got on what was supposed to be LP day one.

When I start my LP my temps are usually in the mid to high 98s with low 98s here or there. Now it's 98, 97.7, 97.8 temps like that.

I've taken 3-6 probiotics a day the last 2 or 3 days trying to stave off an overgrowth of yeast. For the last 3 weeks I've been running/jogging/walking everyday as well as doing strength training. But I thought increasing how much you exercise should bring your BBT up?

I'm pretty positive I O'd considering the amount of pain I was in, OMG







: . Then there was the super fertile CF I was having. Cervix was high and open as well.

Eh, who knows







. I'll just ride it out and see if things get back to normal. Anyway, any insight on what this might be, if anything?


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

OK, just found something on Candida Albicans and low carb and/or low calorie diets lowering body temp. I'm thinking Candida is the culprit







. I don't think I've lowered my carbs or calories enough to have much impact on my BBT.


----------



## nzgirl (May 12, 2009)

So Candida can lower BBT without lowcarbing? I have rather low temps. I'm not hypothyroid but have hypoadrenia which i blamed for the low temps. I'm generally low carb, but even on days I'm not temp does not rise...
I can not think how probiotics would lower your temp, but in theory more exercise could if you are not eating enough.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah, I'm certain it was the Candida. After knocking the yeast back down to an appropriate level my temps normalized.

I didn't think it was the probiotics but I wasn't certain. There's always more to learn! I hadn't had a Candida overgrowth in years. The last time I did I wasn't charting and wasn't on probiotics. The body is so amazing to me with all of it's delicate balancing acts!


----------



## nzgirl (May 12, 2009)

Wow that's interesting and a helpful piece of information. I always have to take probiotics to keep on top of yeast (and slow bowel), its expensive but far better than the icky feeling of thrush! Chlorella and kyolic garlic helped with the sytemic candida issues.
Funnily enough this cycle I had a beautiful temp shift, which now looks triphasic.
I did however have lotsa fertile CM, SHOW CP and strong O pain for a week before I O'd. I eventually O'd by nightlighting as I was getting impatient.
Point is, I think we can show all the signs of O b/c our body is trying hard, but maybe it doesn't always happen and that's reflected in the temps too.
Are you ttc?
M


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzgirl* 
Wow that's interesting and a helpful piece of information. I always have to take probiotics to keep on top of yeast (and slow bowel), its expensive but far better than the icky feeling of thrush! Chlorella and kyolic garlic helped with the sytemic candida issues.
Funnily enough this cycle I had a beautiful temp shift, which now looks triphasic.
I did however have lotsa fertile CM, SHOW CP and strong O pain for a week before I O'd. I eventually O'd by nightlighting as I was getting impatient.
Point is, I think we can show all the signs of O b/c our body is trying hard, but maybe it doesn't always happen and that's reflected in the temps too.
Are you ttc?
M

Sorry, just now getting more than a sec to get on here. I see this post is pretty old







.

Yeah, I'd dealt with yeast and UTI issues fairly frequently before I discovered my triggers and how to best go about preventing them. It's been some years (thank God) since I had a UTI and yeast overgrowth I tend to keep in check. Probiotics are a major factor. DS and DH take them too. We've all got gut issues that we're working to resolve.

We love garlic







, I mean loooooooove garlic. Raw, cooked, whatever







.

We're not TTC right now but will be in a few months







: .

What's 'nightlighting'? Gotta run and no time to do a search...


----------

